# Best computer?



## steven26 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello ppl am new 2 photography and just wanted 2 no which computer would be best for my pics? Am into wildlife mainly birdwatching, which computer would be best 2 show all of the details of my pics? 
Thank you.....


----------



## iresq (Dec 30, 2011)

It's not so much the computer but monitor.  Digital photography is not that taxing on any of today's computer.  Video is totally different.  For the monitor, it is recommended that you look for an IPS model.  Without getting into the details, it offers better color performance.  They are a little more expensive but if you had to put your money somewhere this would be the place to do it.


----------



## Mo. (Dec 30, 2011)

If you're just starting than it's not as essential to have the perfect computer/laptop. However, if you have some cash than iMac/Macbook would be a good choice.


----------



## steven26 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you  what does ips stand 4?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2011)

IPS stands for In Plane Switching...it's just a type of LCD monitor.

Most LCD monitors are TN (twisted neumatic).  They are fast & bright and inexpensive.  Great for gaming & general computing...but they are not ideal for photography because they can't display a wide range of colors and they tend to look different depending on the viewing angle.


----------



## iresq (Dec 30, 2011)

IPS is In Plane Switching.  It has to do with how the LCD crystals are manufactured into the panel.  Most displays that use IPS will have the IPS indicated in the model number.  Couple IPS with LED and your good to go.  Here is a low cost example:

LG - IPS Series 23" LED Monitor - IPS236V


----------



## steven26 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you iresq and thank you big mike both are very helpful...


----------



## ann (Dec 30, 2011)

I tend to think a bit differently , buy a computer with the fastest working speed and ram that you can afford. If you start using a lot of software, it becomes very helpful as things will get slower and slower and things can come to a halt.

If your just doing basic stuff than perhaps that isn't as important.  I would think i5 processor and 8GB RAW , hard drive space can vary. For instance I don't keep any photos on my internal hard drive so I don't need huge storage (even tho my most recent computer has 2T). It came that way, or I won't have spent the money there, more RAM can make a big difference.

I don't mean to sound like a computer wiz, as I'm not; however, over the years and with experience I have learned some basic facts that work for me. I am sure some serious computer folks will chime in with more specifics.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2011)

ann said:


> I tend to think a bit differently , buy a computer with the fastest working speed and ram that you can afford. If you start using a lot of software, it becomes very helpful as things will get slower and slower and things can come to a halt.
> 
> If your just doing basic stuff than perhaps that isn't as important.  I would think i5 processor and 8GB RAW , hard drive space can vary. For instance I don't keep any photos on my internal hard drive so I don't need huge storage (even tho my most recent computer has 2T). It came that way, or I won't have spent the money there, more RAM can make a big difference.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a computer wiz, as I'm not; however, over the years and with experience I have learned some basic facts that work for me. I am sure some serious computer folks will chime in with more specifics.


That's what I was going to say - go for processor speed and RAM.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 30, 2011)

I just built a 6 core amd phenom x6 1100t, 16gig ram, 1gig 256 bit video card,  for less then $700.  Its got windows 7 64 bit. And does everything way faster then i need.  But buy a decent monitor.  Computer parts are cheap now for speed.

I have seen lightroom take up to 2 gigs of ram.  But still my 16 is probably overkill, but it was only $10 more cause on a black friday sale

Dont discount amd cheap chip prices.  Sure an intel i7 top of the line is way faster, but the cpu alone is $900-1000.  The amd x6 are still very fast and only $150-$200


----------



## steven26 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the help people been very helpful... I'll have a look around with my new found knowledge


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)

Sounds like you just want something to show your work on and not something to actually do intensive post work on so I'd recommend focusing your wallet on a large high quality monitor.  Something like the HP LP2480ZX DreamColor monitor with *30 bit* color would work well.  HP LP2480zx 24" Widescreen LCD Monitor - YouTube
There are also many offerings from Eizo that are very nice and even the Apple displays render well on a smaller budget.


----------



## DorkSterr (Aug 31, 2012)

PA301W-BK-SV, 30 Widescreen Color-Critical Desktop Monitor w SpectraView<sub>II<sub> - Highlights & Specifications | NEC Display Solutions

Mount that on your wall and you're set. Of course you'll need a computer to go with it too.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 31, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> PA301W-BK-SV, 30 Widescreen Color-Critical Desktop Monitor w SpectraView<sub>II<sub> - Highlights & Specifications | NEC Display Solutions
> 
> Mount that on your wall and you're set. Of course you'll need a computer to go with it too.



I have the 27" version of this monitor and it's the best looking LCD I've ever seen.


----------



## KmH (Aug 31, 2012)

Check the thread start date. It's likely a spammer dug up the thread, and the spam post got deleted.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------

